# opinions wanted on Turner bandmill



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 26, 2015)

I have found a used Turner mill with the trailer package. It is a basic mill, which is what im looking for. 
It has a 24 hp Honda engine with 140 hours on it. Trailer package which consistes of axle, wheels and log ramps but no lights or fenders. These can be ordered from the company. The track is 20' long and will allow a 16'-6" log to be sawn.
The owner sent me two photos and it looks in good condition and he states it is in new condition. He is selling it as he bought a larger hydraulic mill. He is asking $3700, brand new they go for $6980.
Here is the website for turner mills. 
turnermills.com

Is this manual mill a good deal in your opinion?
Thanks, Tom

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 26, 2015)

The price doesn't seem bad for a fairly new mill. That engine new would cost almost half that or more. I like that the sawdust exits the opposite side of the operator. I am not familiar with this brand of mill but they are all pretty much the same. They are just mechanical things built of off the shelf parts. The only thing I am not real sure of is the air filled band wheel tires. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. But I would bet you could mill up enough wood for it to pay for itself in a hurry. I wonder what the throat width is too? And I wonder how firm he is on the price? 140 hours on a honda engine is nothing. It does seem like a fair price for a mill with some nice features and capacity. That's a big engine for a manual mill too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 26, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> The price doesn't seem bad for a fairly new mill. That engine new would cost almost half that or more. I like that the sawdust exits the opposite side of the operator. I am not familiar with this brand of mill but they are all pretty much the same. They are just mechanical things built of off the shelf parts. The only thing I am not real sure of is the air filled band wheel tires. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing. But I would bet you could mill up enough wood for it to pay for itself in a hurry. I wonder what the throat width is too? And I wonder how firm he is on the price? 140 hours on a honda engine is nothing. It does seem like a fair price for a mill with some nice features and capacity. That's a big engine for a manual mill too.



Thanks for the input Greg!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2015)

For what it is it seems to be a good deal, Any idea how wide a log it'll cut? That'd be the one thing that might turn you off. I bought a used Hud-Son Oscar 18 and kinda wish I'd gotten somethig that would cut wider logs.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 26, 2015)

Turner mills have received favorable reviews in the past. For $3700 I would say you can't go wrong as long as the engine checks out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Lots of manual mills cost way more than that with much smaller engines. The thing that mill has going for it is the 24 HP engine I assume it's a B & S Vanguard. I'm not a big B & S fan but I did have that same engine on my Norwood and it ran fine I would own another one no problem. I'd say it's a good buy. 140 hours means it was only due for one oil change so even if he didn't do it (at 50 hours I think) it's probably still fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Lots of manual mills cost way more than that with much smaller engines. The thing that mill has going for it is the 24 HP engine I assume it's a B & S Vanguard. I'm not a big B & S fan but I did have that same engine on my Norwood and it ran fine I would own another one no problem. I'd say it's a good buy. 140 hours means it was only due for one oil change so even if he didn't do it (at 50 hours I think) it's probably still fine.


It's a Honda Kevin☺And the twin vanguard are not a bad engine either. Heck I'd buy that mill just for the twin honda, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a Honda Kevin



Heck that's even better then.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 27, 2015)

Just checked out their site . The frame is a little lighter than the EZ Boardwalk 40 that I just purchased and they claim the air filled is better. They also state 30 to 36 inch , For the price I would have purchased it. I am no mill expert by any stretch . but it looks good to me.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I appreciate the input! Im going to schedule a time to go look at it and see it run.
I have always liked the EZ Boardwalks and thought its what I might wind up with, but this just kind of fell in my lap...
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 9, 2015)

It was a good holiday weekend, as the mill followed me home!Going to give it a tune up, clean it up a bit, and have a bracket welded to attach the power winch and it will be ready to start milling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## CodyC (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm late to this thread but IMHO, you got a smoking deal on that saw. I gave $3500 for my used Logmaster with more hours, no trailer and only a 13 hp engine. I thought it was a fair deal when I bought it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 21, 2015)

Well tom how does it feel to have your own mill finally? Pretty cool I bet.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 22, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well tom how does it feel to have your own mill finally? Pretty cool I bet.


Fun!



Looking forward to getting the mods done this week so I can put the real logs on the mill!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2015)

Nothing wrong with doing those shorts, I've found a lot of nice stuff in logs just like that. Milling turning stock is part of the fun. It looks like you have figured out how to hold the shorts. You did good on that mill Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 22, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nothing wrong with doing those shorts, I've found a lot of nice stuff in logs just like that. Milling turning stock is part of the fun. It looks like you have figured out how to hold the shorts. You did good on that mill Tom.


Looking forward to getting back together with you and Dave sometime. Two mills means twice the fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2015)

It was a blast Tom, we will do it again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

